# Before and After Hairstyles



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2021)

More of them in link.  https://www.boredpanda.com/hair-sty...en-jurgita-malakauskaite-self-station-part-2/


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 19, 2021)

I'm cheating a little in posting this one, SeaBreeze, because this includes makeup, too, but just look at the transformation. 

One of my favourites from the Makeoverguy!


----------



## katlupe (May 20, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm cheating a little in posting this one, SeaBreeze, because this includes makeup, too, but just look at the transformation.
> 
> One of my favourites from the Makeoverguy!


That was awesome! What a difference!


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2021)

I think anyone with a huge forehead should always have a fringe (bangs to you )... and equally those with a smaller forehead should stay away from one.. it makes a huge difference..


----------



## Ronni (May 20, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> More of them in link.  https://www.boredpanda.com/hair-sty...en-jurgita-malakauskaite-self-station-part-2/


I love before and after photos...of anything really!  Hair and makeup ones are particularly fun though.
I love this!


This one took courage!


----------

